# How much to have on hand for weekly market?



## Tegan (Jan 20, 2012)

I know no one can really predict exactly how much to have on hand.  But I would hate to have too little, sell out, and not have any more product for 4 weeks.  (Effectively missing 4 markets.)    So how much do you keep stocked and ready for your weekly markets?  One market will be roughly 80 booths and the other is at 30 right now (brand new market).

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Tegan (Jan 21, 2012)

No one has any advice?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2012)

That's a difficult question because I think it would also depend on how many other soapmakers are at the markets. I've read comments where it was said to take 10% of the expected attendance. So if the average traffic at a market is 500 then you would want to have 50 soaps. However if you don't sell other items besides soap, then you might want to take more. Have you scrolled through the Craft Fairs & Shows section to see if this question was previously asked?

You also might have to be a little patient about replies. I've noticed there's less activity on the forum on Friday nights through Saturday nights. Then the forum picks up again generally by Sunday afternoon. Makes me think that other people are out having an exciting and fun filled social life.


----------



## Tegan (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah I did scroll through, and couldn't find a solid answer (or even a hint at one) but I only looked back 5 pages or so hehe.  

Sorry, I'm starting to freak out a little bit because I'm already behind a bit from being ill for 3 months, and now I have to play catch-up for that AND get ready for two markets.

I'll try to be good....honest.....I've just never been a very patient person (which is kinda funny since my passion is soaps HA!)  

Thanks for your response.  I think I'm just going to try to keep 1000 bars in stock at all times and take with me what will comfortably fit in my displays x 4.  If I sell out for that week (which would be a nice miracle!) then I know to up it next time.

Just never having done markets before I'm a little nervous.  Until now all my sales have been online and word of mouth.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2012)

You don't have to say sorry. I can understand how important this is to you. I'll go and look for the discussion. It may not have even been on this forum. I know it was quite awhile ago that I saw the comments and it could have even been an older post. I have a tendency to get sidetracked from my original search and read other threads. I'll post back if I find any more info.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 22, 2012)

Tegan said:
			
		

> I think I'm just going to try to keep 1000 bars in stock at all times and take with me what will comfortably fit in my displays x 4.  If I sell out for that week (which would be a nice miracle!) then I know to up it next time.



This sounds like a good decision. I found some discussions which you probably already have seen. 

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19959
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12035
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4060
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1527

I decided the 10% info I saw was either an off topic comment mentioned on an unrelated thread or that I saw it on another forum. I looked on some other forums which I browse occasionally and found it mentioned on another forum. 

Good luck on your markets and I hope you sell lots of soap!


----------

